

Why is RMS attacking Android? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/204973/more-partisanship-free-software-leadership

======
mansr
Of course RMS is upset about Android. Linux came to be, or at least became
popular, largely as a result of the GNU project's complete failure to produce
a kernel. This in itself has been an annoyance to RMS, thus the constant
GNU/Linux rants. Now Google has combined the successful Linux kernel with an
entirely non-GNU userspace to create a wildly successful system. However,
despite having no GNU components itself, Android could not have existed
without GNU initially fuelling the popularity of Linux. To RMS, this obviously
stings, and being RMS, he must point fingers and cry "non-free" rather than
take it like a man.

------
tjr
The writing in this article strikes me as a lot more "repugnant" than
Richard's.

